# Bucktail FS



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Someone should jump on this (I would if I were near the salt) - that's a lot of Clousers....

http://www.speypages.com/speyclave/92-spey-classifieds/301337-buck-tail-fs.html#post1952849


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I answered my own question by looking it up. Did not mean anything negative, just remembered there are some restriction on what you can sell


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Is what legal, exactly?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

This seller is selling 64 of them for $325 which equates to $5.08 per bucktail. But, they still have to be dyed.

Just for comparison - BassPro.com (I know, I know, support the local guy and all that...) has *dyed* bucktails for $6.99. Basically any color you want for $6.99.

Doesn't seem like a very good deal especially when you have to worry about the potential of these being infested with mites, mildew, or some other problem.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

60hertz said:


> This seller is selling 64 of them for $325 which equates to $5.08 per bucktail. But, they still have to be dyed.
> 
> Just for comparison - BassPro.com (I know, I know, support the local guy and all that...) has *dyed* bucktails for $6.99. Basically any color you want for $6.99.
> 
> Doesn't seem like a very good deal especially when you have to worry about the potential of these being infested with mites, mildew, or some other problem.


True, if you have faith in factory dye jobs and don't really discern the huge differences between grade A and grade B tying materials. I guess it's a stretch posting something from speypages on this forum.


----------

